# [Q] Signal Strength Between Roms



## xaalfx (Oct 18, 2011)

Ok so I was running the bamf cubed Rom 1.0.9, and here at work I get full bars all 6 but I just flashed the infected Rom and I can't seem to get it past 4 bars. do roms have different signal strengths.? Am I just on the wrong radio ( currently running the official Mr3) Or am I just a noob with stoopid questions lawlz


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

I believe its the meter itself, some are more accurate than others.


----------



## xaalfx (Oct 18, 2011)

Is there a way I could go about changing the meter myself? Or am I just stuck with the one the Rom comes with?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

xaalfx said:


> Is there a way I could go about changing the meter myself? Or am I just stuck with the one the Rom comes with?


If you're using a sense rom, you would have to decompile framework.jar and change the ratio that determines how many bars for the signal. At least on AOSP ROMs for Mecha it's determined by the number of asu number (the # of cell towers within range). However, AOSP ROMs also only have 4 bars and do 1:1 ratio for ASU to bars, but I'd assume Sense ones with 6 bar are just doing a "rule of 3" and cross multiplying to get the ratio for 6 and rounding up or down to find how many bars to display (unless some idiot screwed it up somehow in the decompiled smali code because they failed algebra







).


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

Not to mention, the bars aren't really a good measure of anything. The best way to know is to go to About Phone > Status and look for the dBm reading. Even that is a relative measure, but it's more standardized across ROMs than bars alone.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## xaalfx (Oct 18, 2011)

LOL I failed algebra soooo I think I'm just gonna leave it be =] thanks for the help guys I Floyd appreciate it

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## xaalfx (Oct 18, 2011)

HalosGhost said:


> Not to mention, the bars aren't really a good measure of anything. The best way to know is to go to About Phone > Status and look for the dBm reading. Even that is a relative measure, but it's more standardized across ROMs than bars alone.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> -HG


I'm at -91dbm
What's a good signal and what's a bad signal?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

xaalfx said:


> I'm at -91dbm
> what's a bad signal?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Anything getting much below (e.g. -92...-93...-n) where you are now. If I hit around -97db or so, LTE drops out for 3g.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

Many signal-bar mods, specifically the 6-bar ones, are "fake". The # 5 and # 6 bars will never light up.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

hall said:


> Many signal-bar mods, specifically the 6-bar ones, are "fake". The # 5 and # 6 bars will never light up.


The one on gingeritis 3d all 6 bars lights up

rockin&#39; dat vicious Chinese shyt!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

xaalfx said:


> I'm at -91dbm
> What's a good signal and what's a bad signal?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Just remember the lower the number the better the signal.


----------

